# Taig lathe fitted with dremel and rotary table



## barnesrickw (Sep 13, 2013)

Hoping the post works this time.  Bottom of bearing for rotary table. Uses a taig faceplate for deck, and a 95 lb magnet to hold it to the lathe bed.


----------



## barnesrickw (Sep 13, 2013)

Rotary table.  Duct tape has been replaced with pretty blue electrical tape.  Does not move when in use.  Barely moves when removing.


----------



## barnesrickw (Sep 13, 2013)

Milling set-up


----------



## barnesrickw (Sep 13, 2013)

Vice I'm working on


----------

